# Calvin on the Ninth Commandment



## Poimen (Jan 7, 2007)

I wanted to share this quote from Calvin's _Institutes_ which I found pertinent to discussions here and across the internet:

“this precept even extends to forbidding us to affect a fawning politeness barbed with bitter taunts under the guise of joking. Some do this who crave praise for their witticisms, to others’ shame and grief, because they sometimes grievously wound their brothers with this sort of impudence.”
-Book II, 8.48 

Postscript: This is not intended as a commentary on any member at the Puritanboard but just a general reminder.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm the chief of sinners in this regard. Thanks for the quote...and the reminder.


----------

